# Mats for home training?



## WindsorMAGuy28 (Oct 24, 2004)

Can anyone recommend  mats for home use for grappling, throws, etc?


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 24, 2004)

I get mats from Asain World of Martial Arts. With a wholesale account I get a decent 40" x 40" mat for only $15.95 each.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 24, 2004)

that's a good price!!!!


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 24, 2004)

Are these mats designed for grappling or for throws?



			
				Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> I get mats from Asain World of Martial Arts. With a wholesale account I get a decent 40" x 40" mat for only $15.95 each.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 24, 2004)

Well considering my weight lol. The mats are good and in good shape. They a little under one inch in width. They are two colors and interlock with each other to make them useful for making bigger mats.


----------



## gmunoz (Oct 26, 2004)

A 40X40 mat for $15.95?  My gosh!  Tell us where?  Please!  A phone number or web addy would be great.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 26, 2004)

You have to open a wholesale account to get the wholesale price. 

Here is the website.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Mark,

Wow, those mats look kinda thin for sustained ukemi?  But they look like decent grappling or high school wrestling mats.

Thanks!


			
				Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> You have to open a wholesale account to get the wholesale price.
> 
> Here is the website.


----------



## davidg553 (Nov 1, 2004)

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> Hi Mark,
> 
> Wow, those mats look kinda thin for sustained ukemi? But they look like decent grappling or high school wrestling mats.
> 
> Thanks!


Patrick,

I have these mats at home in my basement in direct contact with the concrete floor.  They aren't as nice as having expensive tatami but they do the trick.  So far no injuries or complaints though I can't say they are the most comfortable when one is thrown hard onto them.

The only downside to getting the mats from AWAM is that you need to tack on about $5 each for shipping.  Also, these mats (at least in parts of NY) don't meet the firecode if you want to use them in a business.


----------



## iron_ox (Nov 2, 2004)

Hello all,

A good mat for both home and school is manufactured by Crown Gym Mats in Barrington, IL

They make wrestling mats for use around the country.  Many good sizes for home use.  I buy 6'x12'  they are 2" thick and will take almost any fall.


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 23, 2004)

E-mail or PM me, and I will let you use my School Instructor/Owner's Discount at


Golden Tiger!
20% Off!


----------

